# Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Dezember 2017)

Als ich noch aktiv im Verkauf war, habe ich mich oft gewundert das es so wenige Leute gibt, die gezielt mit der Feederrute und Naturköder auf Raubfisch angeln.
Das paradoxe: die wenigen die es tun waren entweder blutige Anfänger oder ausgebuffte Spezialisten.

Jetzt möchte ich das Angebot für die Magna Pro Feeder nutzen um mal eine Umfrage bzw. Diskusion darüber zu starten.

Der Anfänger tut es weil er sich halt nur diese eine Rute gekauft hat, der Spezialist tut es weil er die Vorzüge schätzt.

Im Stillwasser auf Zander/Aal wird die Sensibilität bei der Bissanzeige eigentlich nur von der Pose übertroffen, doch was ist wenn man die nicht einsetzten kann?
Im Fließwasser kommt noch das hohe Wurfgewicht und die Bissanzeige hinzu.
Auch ein Vorteil: Bedingt durch die Länge kann man die Schnur gut von der Steinpackung fern halten und so auf Aale/Zander in der Steinpackung "tunken".
Ein Bekannter von mir seit Jahren eine Ultra Heavy Feeeder zum Aalangeln und konnte damit schon Waller von ü150cm ausdrillen und landen.

Auch die Brandungsangler haben mittlerweile rausbekommen das man Heavy Feeder Ruten prima dazu verwenden kann...

Bei den Verkaufsgesprächen habe ich aber sehr oft die Fragezeichen über den Köpfen gesehen wenn ich den Kunden erklärt habe das man eine Feederute nicht nur zum Futterkorbangeln nutzen kann.
Der größte Vorteil einer Feederute ist meiner Meinung nach ihre Vielseitigkeit und das ich eigentlich jede Art von "Grundangeln" mit ihr ausüben kann.


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Nein, nicht mehr. Da ich in der vermeintlichen feinen Bissanzeige hier keinen Vorteil sehe. Man erkennt vielleicht jeden Zupfer, aber danach ist eine konventionelle Rute mit einer Freilaufrolle, oder offener Bremse, offenem Schnurfangbügel deutlich von Vorteil.

Raubfische haben ein anderes Beissverhalten wie Weissfische. Da ist es in aller Regel total kontraproduktiv, sofort mit einem Anhieb zu reagieren. Diese Zupfer und den ersten... zweiten Abzug zeigt dann ein entsprechender Bobbin genauer und reibungsärmer an. In Fließgewässern ist obendrein eh keine sehr feine Bissanzeige nötig. Da kann man sich eine Feederrute und alle Nachteile der kleinen Rutenringe gerne sparen. Gleiches gilt auch für das Meeresangeln, wo einen schon bei geringstem Krautgang eben diese Ringe wahnsinnig machen können. Zu dem finde ich die teilweise beinharte Blankkonstruktion von schweren Feederruten auch nicht passend und leichtere Feederruten oft mit diesen Aufgaben überfordert.

Alles in allem sind entsprechend passende Karpfen- und Specimenruten beim Raubfischangeln mit Naturködern den Aufgaben deutlich besser gewachsen.

Sicherlich kann man es auch mit einer Feeder machen. Aber nur weil es halt auch geht, bedeutet es ja nicht, dass es mit anderen Ruten nicht besser geht, oder das man es damit machen müsste. Für mich bedeuten sie, dass es wohl geht, aber es auch wesentlich gangbarere Alternativen dazu gibt.

Das spielt alles bei gelegentlichem Einsatz keine so große Rolle. Aber wann man etwas regelmäßig betreibt, wird man sicher zu patenteren Lösungen streben.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Ich setze Feederruten durchaus beim Grundangeln im Fluss auf Raubfische ein. 

Der wesentliche Grund warum ich das mache wurde hier aber noch nicht genannt:
Krebse! Wir haben Unmengen von Signalkrebsen im Fluss - wenn ich mit Naturködern losziehe zeigt mit die sensible Spitze der Feederrute sehr genau an, wenn sich die Burschen am Köder zu schaffen machen. 

Das ist deshalb wichtig, weil es sonst passieren könnte dass ich eine Montage ohne Köder stundenlang im Wasser liegen habe. 

Dieses ganz gezielte Zanderangeln mit der Feederrute wie es z.B. an den großen Flüssen in Italien praktiziert wird habe ich noch nie ausprobiert - aber es wird durchaus einen Grund haben, warum man dort darauf zurückgreift.

In der Brandung habe ich sowohl mit Feederruten als auch mit Karpfenruten schon geangelt - einfach weil ich keine Brandungsruten habe. Die Bissanzeige an der Feederrute ist da natürlich ein Traum - allerdings stimmt auch Andals Kraut-Einwand. Wenn Kraut unterwegs ist, sind Karpfen- oder Spinnruten mit großen Ringen wohl schon von Vorteil. 

Eine leichte Feederrute kann man aber z.B. auch perfekt zum Sbirolino-Angeln auf Forellen einsetzen. Beim Biss der Forelle ist es sehr wichtig dass die Spitze nachgibt - da hat die Feeder alle Vorteile auf Ihrer Seite.

Auch zum Drop-Shotangeln sind leichte Feederruten durchaus geeignet. 

Eine weitere Eigenschaft der Feederrute ist die Länge der Ruten.
Das mach ich mir im kleinen Fluss durchaus auch mal zu nutze. Wenn ich mit der treibenden Pose angel will ich möglichst weit in die Flussmitte kommen - je länger da die Angelrute ist desto besser. 

Ähnliches gilt fürs Stellfischangeln.

Eine Feederrute kann man also schon tatsächlich für alles Mögliche missbrauchen.  Aufgrund der Vielseitigkeit bietet sie halt auch die Möglichkeit gewisse Angelarten erstmal auszuprobieren und dann bei Bedarf gezielt mit speziell für einen Einsatzzweck entwickeltem Tackle aufzurüsten.


----------



## Gast (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Wie unterschiedlich da doch die Erfahrungen sind.
Zu der Zeit als ich öfter vom Ufer aus mit Köderfisch auf Zander geangelt habe hatte ich gerne schon mal eine Feederrute genutzt.
Mir war es wichtig einen Anschlag zu setzen sobald der Zander meinen Köderfisch aufnimmt.
Eben weil ich hier in NL C&R betreibe und vermeiden möchte das mir der Zander den Köfi zu tief schluckt.
Sobald der Zander den Köderfisch nur aufnimmt erkenne ich dies schon an der Spitze ohne das er dazu Schnur nehmen musste.
Sicher schlägt man so auch mal zu früh an, aber besser einen Fisch entkommen lassen als ihn zu verangen, wenn ich ihn eh nicht zubereiten möchte.
Eine Feederrute macht bei mir Sinn wenn ich C&R betreibe, ansonsten würde ich persönlich an meinem Gewässer keine Vorteile einer Feederrute sehen.


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

abgesehen von der sensiblen bißanzeige, in der ich für mich beim "zweckendfremden" allerdings keinen hervorhebenswerten vorteil erkennen kann, handelt es sich bei einer feederrute um eine schnöde grundrute.
nutze diese auch schon seit jahrzehnten auf raubfisch, ohne mich jetzt als megaspezi zu bezeichnen.
da ich auf die bißanzeige an der sensiblen spitze wie geschrieben keinen wert lege, nehme ich die kräftigste spitze und mache diese um knapp die hälfte kürzer und schon hat man eine wunderbare raubfischrute.


Andal schrieb:


> Sicherlich kann man es auch mit einer Feeder machen. Aber nur weil es halt auch geht, bedeutet es ja nicht, dass es mit anderen Ruten nicht besser geht, oder das man es damit machen müsste. Für mich bedeuten sie, dass es wohl geht, aber es auch wesentlich gangbarere Alternativen dazu gibt


das würde ich so unterschreiben, aber wer solche ruten irgendwo rumfliegen hat und nicht mehr zum eigentlich zweck verwendet, der kann sie halt anderweitig nutzen, aber speziell auf raubfisch und gerade in der brandung gibt es deutlich bessere sachen, da bin ich voll bei dir.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Ich habe eine Method feeder zum tremarellafischen missbraucht - ging, aber geht in die Arme. Ansonsten fische ich auf Aal fast ausschliesslich mit feederruten; meinen PB Barsch fing ich auf wurm mit pose an der Feeder


----------



## Minimax (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Ich habe Feederruten abseits des Grundangelns mit und ohne Körbchen und mit der Spitze als Bissanzeiger noch nie verwendet.
 Man liest ja häufig grade in Kaufberatungsthreads für Erstausrüstungen, das Feederruten für verschiedene Zwecke empfohlen werden, häufig als "Allroundrute" für jede Art des Angelns von Pose bis Festblei, plus Brandung etc. 
 Viele "Komplettempfehlungen" bestehen aus einer Heavy Feeder für sämtliche Ansitzdisziplinen aber mindestens drei verschiedenen Spinnkombos..
 Ich hab das nie verstanden, denn gerade Feederruten sind ja durch ihre sensiblen Spitzen -die ja bei Belastung nichts zur Aktion der Rute beitragen- und ihre eher harte Aktion- eine der spezialisiertesten Rutenklassen überhaupt:

 -Beim Posenangeln sorgt die Schwippispitze dafür, das sich die Montagen vertüddeln, und der tendenziell straffe Blank verhindert ein gefühlvolles ausbringen leichter Montagen und birgt natürlich Risiken hinsichtlich der verwendeten feinen Schnüre
 -Beim Festbleiangeln verhindert die Spitze durch ihr Nachgeben einen wirklich freien Schnurabzug in der ersten Bissphase: Feerruten sind Ruten für den aktiven Anhieb 
 -der Zweite Punkt gilt auch für Freie Leine/touch legering

 Jedoch: Zumindest bei leichten Feederruten bis 50g mit eher parabolischer Aktion könnte ich mir "Allroundfähigkeiten" vorstellen, wenn man dort eine "überharte" Spitze mit reduzierter Beringung einsetzt, so dass eine im Ansatz harmonische Aktion entsteht, sozusagen eine Art Avonrute. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob dies praktisch möglich ist- hat das mal jemand ausprobiert?
  hg
 Minimax


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

So einen allroundisierten Einsatz mache ich maximal mit meiner Drennan P. C. Method Feeder, wenn ich keine weitere Rute mitnehmen möchte. Aber auch hier: Es geht einigermaßen, aber es ginge auch deutlich besser.

Ich komme, aus reiner Gewöhnung und auf Grund meiner eigenen, machmal sehr speziellen Vorlieben, mit entsprechenden Specimenruten einfacher besser zu Recht.

Eine 1.50 lbs. mit 12 ft. reicht bestens für Köderfischmontagen auf Barsch und Zander aus und mit einer 2.25 lbs. Barbenrute muss man auch keinen Hecht fürchten.

Feederruten werden vermutlich auch deswegen so vehement als eierlegend Wollmilchsäue empfohlen, weil die Tippgeber es selbst nur so kennen. Wobei ich es aber auch verstehen kann, wenn man versucht, alles mit möglichst kleinem Rutenwald zu stemmen. Sei es nun, weil dafür die Mittel fehlen, oder man einfach nicht zum eigenen Sherpa werden möchte.

Aber es führt eben nicht nur ein "Ruten-Weg" zum Ziel...!


----------



## geomas (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Mit ner Barbenrute hab ich schon mal mit KöFi geangelt, ging ganz gut.

Eine reine Feederrute würd ich dafür nicht nutzen. Hab noch eine recht straffe TwinTip-Rute, die hat sicher das Rückgrat für mittelgroße Räuber. Würde hier aber die „normale” Spitze nutzen und nicht das Feeder-Oberteil.

Bobbin mit langem „Band” oder alternativ die Schwingspitze find ich persönlich als Bißanzeiger sinnvoller als die Feeder-Tip.


----------



## Kochtopf (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Naja als anfänger kann man mit einer Spinne ubd einer Feeder schon viel anfangen (selbst erlebt!) Wenn man dann infiziert wird vom angelvirus wird's dann spezieller.

Zum Thread: gerade beim Aalangeln will ich auf meine 120gr Feeder nicht verzichten. Zum winen wegen der Bissanzeige, zum anderen kann man auch große Aale kompromisslos rankurbeln, die dezente Aktion ist dabei sogar hilfreich. Irgendwann  diesen Sommer hatte ich einen kleinen Köfi an der Feeder und musste nach dem Biss irgendwann die Schnur kappen. Ich tippe auf einen größeren (140cm+) Waller die dort Regelmäßig gefangen werden, da war dann kein Krieg mehr mit zu gewinnen. 
Aber grundsätzlich halte ich Feeder für sehr vielseitig aber klar ist auch dass man mit spezialisierteren Ruten mehr Spaß hat


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Hallo,
ich benutze 2 Feederruten bei uns im Fluß zum Aalangeln. Wir dürfen hier nur mit Köderfisch hier angeln. Der Grund ist reine Forellenregion, daher mit Wurm werden zuviel Bachforellen verangelt. Die Montage sieht wie folgt aus: 
60gr. Tirolerhölzel, 0,45mm Hauptschnur, 0,30mm geflochtenes Vorfach, Zwillingshaken, kleinste Köderfische.
Der Vorteil liegt für uns, in der guten Bissanzeige und dem starken Rückrat der Rute zum kompromislosen herauskurbeln der Aale. Wer sich hier Zeit mit einem Aal läßt, hat garantiert einen Hänger. Wie man sieht, wird es hier aber schon wieder speziell. Mit einer Pose würde ich eine Feederrute allerdings nie bestücken.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*



Minimax schrieb:


> Ich habe Feederruten abseits des Grundangelns mit und ohne Körbchen und mit der Spitze als Bissanzeiger noch nie verwendet.
> Man liest ja häufig grade in Kaufberatungsthreads für Erstausrüstungen, das Feederruten für verschiedene Zwecke empfohlen werden, häufig als "Allroundrute" für jede Art des Angelns von Pose bis Festblei, plus Brandung etc.
> Viele "Komplettempfehlungen" bestehen aus einer Heavy Feeder für sämtliche Ansitzdisziplinen aber mindestens drei verschiedenen Spinnkombos..
> Ich hab das nie verstanden, denn gerade Feederruten sind ja durch ihre sensiblen Spitzen -die ja bei Belastung nichts zur Aktion der Rute beitragen- und ihre eher harte Aktion- eine der spezialisiertesten Rutenklassen überhaupt:
> ...


Da bin ich voll derselben Meinung#6.
Auch wenn Uwe Böttcher und später Matze Koch die Feeder als Allround-Talent darstellten.


----------



## junglist1 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Wenn ich mal mit Naturködern losziehe benutze ich eigendlich immer Feederruten. "Richtige" Grundruten habe ich gar nicht mehr in meinem Bestand da ich diese schlicht für überflüssig halte. Selbst zum Mefo Angeln an der Küste musste die Feeder schon herhalten ebenso mit Spiro am Forellenpuff. Zum Futterkorbangeln auf Friedfische benutze ich die hingegen sogut wie garnicht.


----------



## DerJörg (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Also ich nutze Feederruten für alle grundangelarten habe aber eine Very Heavy rute mit 250 Gr wg und 5oz spitze ...... aber ich sehe dank geflochtern schnur so gar grundel bisse ... 
Eine Karfenrute nehme sehr gern zum Angeln mit Raubfisch und Waggler da sich die Stopper so bei mit nicht bewegen.
Bei Matchruten sind die Stopper immer verrutsch da die Ringe sehr klein waren.

Aber so findet je für sich und seine Angel (un)Art beste Rute durch Erfahrungen und Missgeschicke die Perfekte Rute.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Das mit den kleinen Ringen hat mich auch schon beim "normalen" Feedern genervt und mancher Hersteller hat aber auch gemerkt das kleine Ringe einfach nicht von Vorteil sind.
Heute bieten die Hersteller teilweise ja Ruten an wo die Spitzen schöne große Ringe haben (Balzer/Zamataro und Spro).

Sicherlich sind Feederruten keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue, jedoch ist das Nutzungsfeld größer als manch einer denken mag.


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind Feederruten keine Eierlegende Wollmilchsäue, jedoch ist das Nutzungsfeld größer als manch einer denken mag.


gebe dir recht, aber das trifft ja auf die meisten ruten ebenfalls zu.


----------



## hecht99 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Wir haben mit 4,20m langen Feederruten öfter mal auf Zander in einem Stausee geangelt. Wir fischten relativ schwere Wagglermontagen auf große Distanzen mit geflochtener Schnur. Das Rückgrat der Feederrute war für den Anhieb auf große Distanz genau das Richtige. Karpfenruten waren uns für das Strecken des Schnurbogens... einen Tick zu kurz. Als Bissanzeige fallen sie bei mir komplett raus. Bis auf diese eine Spezialaufgabe mit Waggler auf weite Distanzen sehe ich aber auch kein Einsatzgebiet als Stillwasserangler.


----------



## Saltywata (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Ich benutze auch eine greys power feeder  mit 150g wg und 5oz Spitze zum köfi fischen am Rhein. Die Bissanzeige ist unübertroffen und die Länge hilft bei etwaigen Hängern.
Es ist aber natürlich mehr Arbeit als meine Warrior S mit ihren 6 Ringen und das Wurfgefühl ist auch ganz anders, aber die empfindliche Spitze macht das locker wett.


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*



Saltywata schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch eine greys power feeder  mit 150g wg und 5oz Spitze zum köfi fischen am Rhein. Die Bissanzeige ist unübertroffen und die Länge hilft bei etwaigen Hängern.
> Es ist aber natürlich mehr Arbeit als meine Warrior S mit ihren 6 Ringen und das Wurfgefühl ist auch ganz anders, aber die empfindliche Spitze macht das locker wett.



Hallo Saltywata,
und was machst du dann bei einem Biss? Schlägst du direkt an oder gibst du dem Fisch irgendwie Schnur?


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Hi, kann zu dem Thema sagen: Habe mit Winkelpicker u Feederrute auf Koefi bis jetzt ebenso viele Zettis gefangen wie mit Gufi. Und diese Methode schon laange nicht mehr benutzt, aber wird bald wieder Thema sein bei mir, ganz egal ob am Fluss oder See- ohne Frage. Die Methode wurde schon uebrigens vor ca 16, 17 Jahren in einem Angelmagazin vorgestellt, da habe ich mich gleich inspirieren lassen und die ersten Angelversuche, mit der Winkelpicker waren direkt sehr erfolgreich, beim ersten Versuch einen 61er Zander u ein paar Wochen spaeter in nur 5 Std sieben Zander, wenn auch keine Riesen, trotzdem hat es sehr viel Spass gemacht. Basis ist eine Grundbleimontage, um direkt beim ersten Zupfer anschlagen zu koennen und die Jungs auch zu erwischen wird idealerweise ein 2- Hakensystem angewendet, entweder zwei kl Drillinge, ein Einzel- u Drillingshaken am Vorfach platziert.


----------



## Saltywata (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Ich benutze am Fluß Freilaufrollen, und es hängt sehr davon ab, was wo passiert. Wenn der Fisch nahe der Strömung voll draufknallt geht's direkt los, aber umso näher man dem Ufer kommt desto weniger Strömung und desto mehr Zeit geht ins Land bis er ihn vernünftig genommen hat. Ich benutze aber auch nur Einzelhaken.
Ich bleibe jedoch immer deutlich unter der sprichwörtlichen Zigarettenlänge. 
Wir sind am Anfang immer wie die Affen aufgesprungen und am Ufer rumgetollt wenn was kam. Das haben wir uns in mühevoller Selbsttherapie abgewöhnt und inzwischen ein gutes Maß zwischen Sicherheit und Verangeln gefunden.


----------



## Tigersclaw (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Feederruten sind für mich schon Wollmichsäue. Meine H-Feederruten (1x Shimano Beastmaster 3,90 +1x Beastmaster carp 3,60.. beide 150g wg) nehme ich für fast alles.
Klassisches Feedern an der Elbe oder See, Methodfeedern oder klasisches Festblei-Karpfenangeln und auch Köfi/Fetzenangeln auf Z und H. Jedoch nutze ich sie dann eher als Grundruten mit einhängebissanzeigern+Gummiband +offener Schnurbügel. So kann der Z oder H Schnur nehmen. 
Hab sie sogar schon mehrfach zum Köfiangeln mit Pose missbraucht.

Von der Aktion sind beide keine Bretter sondern eher semiparabolisch.

Grüße Claw


----------



## funkbolek (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Ich nutze eine Heavyfeeder auch als Grundrute zum Aalangeln oder als Universalrute mit eher auf Raubfisch ausgelegten Köder.


----------



## feederbrassen (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Im Fluß ja, im See nein. 
Im Fluß mit Freilauf und Grundmontage aber keinesfalls wegen der Bissanzeige.
Die kommen besser mit den Gewichten klar und sind länger als meine Zanderruten. 

Im See fische ich lieber mit Pose und offenem Bügel da reichen mir meine 3,60er
Zanderruten.
Da ticken die Stachelritter eh ganz anders.


----------



## Brachsenfan (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raubfischangeln mit der Feederrute*

Ja, auf Aal, Barsch und Zander mit Wurm bzw. Fischfetzen als Köder.
War sowohl im Stillwasser, als auch im Fluss schon so erfolgreich.


----------

